
SF to release Transbay housing developer from grocery store commitment - masonic
http://www.sfexaminer.com/sf-release-transbay-housing-developer-grocery-store-commitment
======
masonic
TL;DR:

1) Developer gets project approved partly conditional on reserving 70% of
retail space for a grocery store.

2) Developer deliberately allocates only 10 _(ten!)_ parking spaces to _the
entire retail footprint_ (not just the store!).

3) Surprise! No grocery chain wants in under those limitations

Result: developer gets out of commitment. The 55-story building will have no
inherent or added grocer. _Ka-ching!_

~~~
msie
I hope the developer gets punished somehow for acting in bad faith.

~~~
masonic
I'm guessing that this wouldn't have unfolded the way it did had they not
greased the necessary palms from the outset.

